

Computer Game Helps Autistic Children Recognize Emotions - ricardocorrea
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/06/070622183516.htm

======
cwimsatt
Thanks for the post. I confess, FaceSay will not win a design award :-), but
it does seem to generate some key aha's for the kids. I sometimes wonder if a
bit of quirkiness in the design helps make it engaging.

Here's a quick synopsis of the research. Since the first study, the emotion
recognition and face recognition results have been replicated in one
additional randomized controlled study, though not yet peer reviewed
(dissertations and masters theses). The latest emotion recognition results
were in a randomized controlled study in a California school district - i.e. a
more challenging environment. Here's a link to the IMFAR poster I presented in
May. <http://imfar.confex.com/imfar/2011/webprogram/Paper9669.html>

This 2010 study also found, to my surprise, significant improvement in theory
of mind measures.

I am hoping a group in Canada and one in Poland will launch a FaceSay study
this year, and we are aiming for an NIH grant for additional studies and new
development.

I hope your daughter likes FaceSay. Sorry for the long delay on the Home
Edition. Classic bootstrapping limitations. If she likes it, I'd be happy to
discount the current classroom edition to the Home Edition price.

Casey

Casey Wimsatt Founder www.FaceSay.com

------
Step
Website is here: <http://www.facesay.com/index.html>

They don't have a home edition yet, but you can get the trial at least.
Interface looks appalling. I hope the research holds up. Will be checking this
out for my daughter with Aspergers.

